# South Africa is learning what life is like without whitey.



## Turn Right

CAPE TOWN - When most Americans think of Cape Town, South Africa, they probably think of it as a mecca for tourists – the beaches, Table Mountain, and the winelands.


But there’s a side to the city that is becoming more of a frightening reality – murder, much of it gang-related.


“Going to a shop is life-threatening, traveling in a taxi is life-threatening,” Elsies River Community Policing Forum Chair Imraahn Mukaddam told Fox News. “We are living in a war zone. A lot of violence here is orchestrated by a third force – the street gangs, who want to make the Western Cape almost ungovernable.”


The violence is not in Cape Town’s tourist areas. But in the neighborhoods of crowded apartment blocks and low-income housing near the Cape Town International Airport, known as the Cape Flats.


There have been some 1,600 murders in this area since the beginning of the year, 900 of them believed to be gang-related. These include 55 unnatural deaths just this past weekend, including 6 young women shot dead, allegedly execution-style, in one house last Friday night in Philippi East. 5 young men shot dead nearby the next day.


South Africa's greatest days were under Apartheid. Now it's just another festering shit hole of violence and death, just like any other black run country, city or neighborhood. 


https://www.foxnews.com/world/cape-t...olence-warzone


----------



## Death Angel

I dont care what happens to these blacks, any more than I care about Haiti. This is the life they demanded. Hope their lives are filled with misery, poverty and fear.


----------



## Rustic

Turn Right said:


> CAPE TOWN - When most Americans think of Cape Town, South Africa, they probably think of it as a mecca for tourists – the beaches, Table Mountain, and the winelands.
> 
> 
> But there’s a side to the city that is becoming more of a frightening reality – murder, much of it gang-related.
> 
> 
> “Going to a shop is life-threatening, traveling in a taxi is life-threatening,” Elsies River Community Policing Forum Chair Imraahn Mukaddam told Fox News. “We are living in a war zone. A lot of violence here is orchestrated by a third force – the street gangs, who want to make the Western Cape almost ungovernable.”
> 
> 
> The violence is not in Cape Town’s tourist areas. But in the neighborhoods of crowded apartment blocks and low-income housing near the Cape Town International Airport, known as the Cape Flats.
> 
> 
> There have been some 1,600 murders in this area since the beginning of the year, 900 of them believed to be gang-related. These include 55 unnatural deaths just this past weekend, including 6 young women shot dead, allegedly execution-style, in one house last Friday night in Philippi East. 5 young men shot dead nearby the next day.
> 
> 
> South Africa's greatest days were under Apartheid. Now it's just another festering shit hole of violence and death, just like any other black run country, city or neighborhood.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/cape-t...olence-warzone


The result of socialism


----------



## Death Angel

Rustic said:


> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAPE TOWN - When most Americans think of Cape Town, South Africa, they probably think of it as a mecca for tourists – the beaches, Table Mountain, and the winelands.
> 
> 
> But there’s a side to the city that is becoming more of a frightening reality – murder, much of it gang-related.
> 
> 
> “Going to a shop is life-threatening, traveling in a taxi is life-threatening,” Elsies River Community Policing Forum Chair Imraahn Mukaddam told Fox News. “We are living in a war zone. A lot of violence here is orchestrated by a third force – the street gangs, who want to make the Western Cape almost ungovernable.”
> 
> 
> The violence is not in Cape Town’s tourist areas. But in the neighborhoods of crowded apartment blocks and low-income housing near the Cape Town International Airport, known as the Cape Flats.
> 
> 
> There have been some 1,600 murders in this area since the beginning of the year, 900 of them believed to be gang-related. These include 55 unnatural deaths just this past weekend, including 6 young women shot dead, allegedly execution-style, in one house last Friday night in Philippi East. 5 young men shot dead nearby the next day.
> 
> 
> South Africa's greatest days were under Apartheid. Now it's just another festering shit hole of violence and death, just like any other black run country, city or neighborhood.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/cape-t...olence-warzone
> 
> 
> 
> The result of socialism
Click to expand...

Nope. The curse of black rule.


----------



## Turn Right

It almost sounds like some of our democrat run cities.


----------



## Death Angel

Turn Right said:


> It almost sounds like some of our democrat run cities.


I think you mean "black run."

Ann Arbor = liberal, but a nice place to live
Detroit = black. Stay away!


----------



## Crepitus

It's none of those things.  It's people fighting to fill a power vaccum.  I've been to the Flats many times, it's always been gang territory.   I heard from friends down there that there has been a big shakeup in the power structure of the flats.  Old ones going down, new ones coming up.  Think Chicago in the 1920s.


----------



## LuckyDuck

Turn Right said:


> CAPE TOWN - When most Americans think of Cape Town, South Africa, they probably think of it as a mecca for tourists – the beaches, Table Mountain, and the winelands.
> 
> 
> But there’s a side to the city that is becoming more of a frightening reality – murder, much of it gang-related.
> 
> 
> “Going to a shop is life-threatening, traveling in a taxi is life-threatening,” Elsies River Community Policing Forum Chair Imraahn Mukaddam told Fox News. “We are living in a war zone. A lot of violence here is orchestrated by a third force – the street gangs, who want to make the Western Cape almost ungovernable.”
> 
> 
> The violence is not in Cape Town’s tourist areas. But in the neighborhoods of crowded apartment blocks and low-income housing near the Cape Town International Airport, known as the Cape Flats.
> 
> 
> There have been some 1,600 murders in this area since the beginning of the year, 900 of them believed to be gang-related. These include 55 unnatural deaths just this past weekend, including 6 young women shot dead, allegedly execution-style, in one house last Friday night in Philippi East. 5 young men shot dead nearby the next day.
> 
> 
> South Africa's greatest days were under Apartheid. Now it's just another festering shit hole of violence and death, just like any other black run country, city or neighborhood.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/cape-t...olence-warzone


For a couple of centuries the native blacks were oppressed, imprisoned and killed by whites in South Africa.  Once they got to rule themselves, what they did and do with their nation, is their business.  If the whole thing devolves into chaos, so be it.  As for any whites there.....get out; you'll be safer if you do.  If you don't, expect retaliation by some.


----------



## Turn Right

Crepitus said:


> It's none of those things.  It's people fighting to fill a power vaccum.  I've been to the Flats many times, it's always been gang territory.   I heard from friends down there that there has been a big shakeup in the power structure of the flats.  Old ones going down, new ones coming up.  Think Chicago in the 1920s.


It's an age old way of life for the black man in Africa, and beyond.
Corruption abounds and there is little value for life.


----------



## Turn Right

LuckyDuck said:


> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAPE TOWN - When most Americans think of Cape Town, South Africa, they probably think of it as a mecca for tourists – the beaches, Table Mountain, and the winelands.
> 
> 
> But there’s a side to the city that is becoming more of a frightening reality – murder, much of it gang-related.
> 
> 
> “Going to a shop is life-threatening, traveling in a taxi is life-threatening,” Elsies River Community Policing Forum Chair Imraahn Mukaddam told Fox News. “We are living in a war zone. A lot of violence here is orchestrated by a third force – the street gangs, who want to make the Western Cape almost ungovernable.”
> 
> 
> The violence is not in Cape Town’s tourist areas. But in the neighborhoods of crowded apartment blocks and low-income housing near the Cape Town International Airport, known as the Cape Flats.
> 
> 
> There have been some 1,600 murders in this area since the beginning of the year, 900 of them believed to be gang-related. These include 55 unnatural deaths just this past weekend, including 6 young women shot dead, allegedly execution-style, in one house last Friday night in Philippi East. 5 young men shot dead nearby the next day.
> 
> 
> South Africa's greatest days were under Apartheid. Now it's just another festering shit hole of violence and death, just like any other black run country, city or neighborhood.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/cape-t...olence-warzone
> 
> 
> 
> For a couple of centuries the native blacks were oppressed, imprisoned and killed by whites in South Africa.  Once they got to rule themselves, what they did and do with their nation, is their business.  If the whole thing devolves into chaos, so be it.  As for any whites there.....get out; you'll be safer if you do.  If you don't, expect retaliation by some.
Click to expand...

There is a solution, but it might be considered racist.


----------



## Crepitus

Turn Right said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's none of those things.  It's people fighting to fill a power vaccum.  I've been to the Flats many times, it's always been gang territory.   I heard from friends down there that there has been a big shakeup in the power structure of the flats.  Old ones going down, new ones coming up.  Think Chicago in the 1920s.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an age old way of life for the black man in Africa, and beyond.
> Corruption abounds and there is little value for life.
Click to expand...

It's people.  No black people.  Not white people.  Just people.


----------



## Death Angel

Turn Right said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAPE TOWN - When most Americans think of Cape Town, South Africa, they probably think of it as a mecca for tourists – the beaches, Table Mountain, and the winelands.
> 
> 
> But there’s a side to the city that is becoming more of a frightening reality – murder, much of it gang-related.
> 
> 
> “Going to a shop is life-threatening, traveling in a taxi is life-threatening,” Elsies River Community Policing Forum Chair Imraahn Mukaddam told Fox News. “We are living in a war zone. A lot of violence here is orchestrated by a third force – the street gangs, who want to make the Western Cape almost ungovernable.”
> 
> 
> The violence is not in Cape Town’s tourist areas. But in the neighborhoods of crowded apartment blocks and low-income housing near the Cape Town International Airport, known as the Cape Flats.
> 
> 
> There have been some 1,600 murders in this area since the beginning of the year, 900 of them believed to be gang-related. These include 55 unnatural deaths just this past weekend, including 6 young women shot dead, allegedly execution-style, in one house last Friday night in Philippi East. 5 young men shot dead nearby the next day.
> 
> 
> South Africa's greatest days were under Apartheid. Now it's just another festering shit hole of violence and death, just like any other black run country, city or neighborhood.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/cape-t...olence-warzone
> 
> 
> 
> For a couple of centuries the native blacks were oppressed, imprisoned and killed by whites in South Africa.  Once they got to rule themselves, what they did and do with their nation, is their business.  If the whole thing devolves into chaos, so be it.  As for any whites there.....get out; you'll be safer if you do.  If you don't, expect retaliation by some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a solution, but it might be considered racist.
Click to expand...

It isnt THEIR NATION. The whites gave in to world pressure and committed suicide. 

The blacks moved in for the jobs, outnumbered the whites, and that was the beginning of the end.

Same thing is happening to America as we import cheap "brown labor." Soon we will regret it.


----------



## Dekster

Turn Right said:


> It almost sounds like some of our democrat run cities.



In a sense, it is comparable, but the sequence a bit different.  There was massive capital flight from South Africa after Apartheid ended even before things started going haywire as corporations there had been highly restricted prior.  Then came the leadership that started really upending what capital was left.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Turn Right said:


> CAPE TOWN - When most Americans think of Cape Town, South Africa, they probably think of it as a mecca for tourists – the beaches, Table Mountain, and the winelands.
> 
> 
> But there’s a side to the city that is becoming more of a frightening reality – murder, much of it gang-related.
> 
> 
> “Going to a shop is life-threatening, traveling in a taxi is life-threatening,” Elsies River Community Policing Forum Chair Imraahn Mukaddam told Fox News. “We are living in a war zone. A lot of violence here is orchestrated by a third force – the street gangs, who want to make the Western Cape almost ungovernable.”
> 
> 
> The violence is not in Cape Town’s tourist areas. But in the neighborhoods of crowded apartment blocks and low-income housing near the Cape Town International Airport, known as the Cape Flats.
> 
> 
> There have been some 1,600 murders in this area since the beginning of the year, 900 of them believed to be gang-related. These include 55 unnatural deaths just this past weekend, including 6 young women shot dead, allegedly execution-style, in one house last Friday night in Philippi East. 5 young men shot dead nearby the next day.
> 
> 
> South Africa's greatest days were under Apartheid. Now it's just another festering shit hole of violence and death, just like any other black run country, city or neighborhood.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/cape-t...olence-warzone


That is what Big Corporation wants. To get rid of the ones that knows the value of their land. And replaces them with those that are not familiar with on how to run a farm. And when the new tenants begs for help. That is when Big Corporation comes into the scene and takeover. They are doing the same in South America and everywhere else. Trying to takeover farmlands throughout the world. In order to plant their GMO crops to create biofuel for the new green deal or the Paris accord. 
Well what do you know! This Whitey company is still around. I wonder why?

Monsanto |  	Monsanto SA shines at Nampo Agricultural Show

They knows how to manipulate the minds of the conservatives, to help get rid of those that are in their way, like Maduro. They want to come in and change back Venezuela constitution that will allow them to plant their GMO seeds.They pump into the Republican's heads, that Maduro is a socialist. That we have to get rid of him. And the Republican party will say,"Okay". These people has been playing on the people's intelligence for years.They has been creating race wars and every kinda war that is out there. And still be able to control the minds of the people. The real enemies of the people are them, not these other nationalities and religions. 

Planting the Seeds of Regime Change: How GMO Seeds and Monsanto/Bayer’s “RoundUp” are Driving US Policy in Venezuela

Planting the People's Seed Law in Venezuela


 This father in this video must of have been paid to film his son getting shot by Israelis soldiers. Then they will show the video to the world and say,"See, this is how the Jews are!"  Without wars, Big Corporation cannot sell any weapons.


----------



## S.J.

They were better off under Apartheid.  Then they let Nelson Mandela out of jail and all hell broke loose.  This is the result.  Total chaos, back to jungle law.  They need the white man to protect them from themselves.


----------



## Baron

Anything blacks touch getting sh..
Let them go back to their roots and save the small remnant of whites


----------



## Baron

S.J. said:


> They were better off under Apartheid.  Then they let Nelson Mandela out of jail and all hell broke loose.  This is the result.  Total chaos, back to jungle law.  They need the white man to protect them from themselves.



Zionists destroyed South Africa and took it over to blacks


----------



## gulfman

There has to be an NBA or NFL player in the bunch.I hope the scouts are looking.


----------



## Claudette

LuckyDuck said:


> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAPE TOWN - When most Americans think of Cape Town, South Africa, they probably think of it as a mecca for tourists – the beaches, Table Mountain, and the winelands.
> 
> 
> But there’s a side to the city that is becoming more of a frightening reality – murder, much of it gang-related.
> 
> 
> “Going to a shop is life-threatening, traveling in a taxi is life-threatening,” Elsies River Community Policing Forum Chair Imraahn Mukaddam told Fox News. “We are living in a war zone. A lot of violence here is orchestrated by a third force – the street gangs, who want to make the Western Cape almost ungovernable.”
> 
> 
> The violence is not in Cape Town’s tourist areas. But in the neighborhoods of crowded apartment blocks and low-income housing near the Cape Town International Airport, known as the Cape Flats.
> 
> 
> There have been some 1,600 murders in this area since the beginning of the year, 900 of them believed to be gang-related. These include 55 unnatural deaths just this past weekend, including 6 young women shot dead, allegedly execution-style, in one house last Friday night in Philippi East. 5 young men shot dead nearby the next day.
> 
> 
> South Africa's greatest days were under Apartheid. Now it's just another festering shit hole of violence and death, just like any other black run country, city or neighborhood.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/cape-t...olence-warzone
> 
> 
> 
> For a couple of centuries the native blacks were oppressed, imprisoned and killed by whites in South Africa.  Once they got to rule themselves, what they did and do with their nation, is their business.  If the whole thing devolves into chaos, so be it.  As for any whites there.....get out; you'll be safer if you do.  If you don't, expect retaliation by some.
Click to expand...


Bingo.

Its their country and what happens there is up to them. If they want to kill each other all day, every day then that's their right.

If your white?? You need to get the hell out. Most of the white farmers who supply much of the food have already been driven out and their farms nationalized.

Whitey?? Leave.


----------



## longknife

The only way to save South Africa is to make the Zulu king president and have his warriors take over police duties.
He'll straighten things out real quick.





*Goodwill Zwelithini kaBhekuzulu @ Goodwill Zwelithini kaBhekuzulu - Wikipedia*


----------



## Unkotare

Aletheia4u said:


> ....


That is what Big Corporation wants. To get rid of the ones that knows the value of their land. And replaces them with those that are not familiar with on how to run a farm. And when the new tenants begs for help. 
...

They knows how to manipulate .... They want to come in and change back Venezuela constitution that will allow them to plant their GMO seeds.... These people has been playing on the people's intelligence for years.They has been creating race wars and every kinda war that is out there. And still be able to control the minds of the people. The real enemies of the people are them, not these other nationalities and religions.... This father in this video must of have been paid to film...

[/QUOTE]


What is your first language?


----------



## Aletheia4u

Claudette said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> CAPE TOWN - When most Americans think of Cape Town, South Africa, they probably think of it as a mecca for tourists – the beaches, Table Mountain, and the winelands.
> 
> 
> But there’s a side to the city that is becoming more of a frightening reality – murder, much of it gang-related.
> 
> 
> “Going to a shop is life-threatening, traveling in a taxi is life-threatening,” Elsies River Community Policing Forum Chair Imraahn Mukaddam told Fox News. “We are living in a war zone. A lot of violence here is orchestrated by a third force – the street gangs, who want to make the Western Cape almost ungovernable.”
> 
> 
> The violence is not in Cape Town’s tourist areas. But in the neighborhoods of crowded apartment blocks and low-income housing near the Cape Town International Airport, known as the Cape Flats.
> 
> 
> There have been some 1,600 murders in this area since the beginning of the year, 900 of them believed to be gang-related. These include 55 unnatural deaths just this past weekend, including 6 young women shot dead, allegedly execution-style, in one house last Friday night in Philippi East. 5 young men shot dead nearby the next day.
> 
> 
> South Africa's greatest days were under Apartheid. Now it's just another festering shit hole of violence and death, just like any other black run country, city or neighborhood.
> 
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/cape-t...olence-warzone
> 
> 
> 
> For a couple of centuries the native blacks were oppressed, imprisoned and killed by whites in South Africa.  Once they got to rule themselves, what they did and do with their nation, is their business.  If the whole thing devolves into chaos, so be it.  As for any whites there.....get out; you'll be safer if you do.  If you don't, expect retaliation by some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bingo.
> 
> Its their country and what happens there is up to them. If they want to kill each other all day, every day then that's their right.
> 
> If your white?? You need to get the hell out. Most of the white farmers who supply much of the food have already been driven out and their farms nationalized.
> 
> Whitey?? Leave.
Click to expand...

Do you know that Monsanto is a Whitey's corporation and still have a operation in South Africa.?  But for some reason, that nobody is kicking them from off of the natives' land. And which they are still are in control of South Africa. 
 Hey brother!. Let's ban together and push these White corporations from out of South Africa,. and give it back to the people. 








Biowatch believes it is the duty of South Africa’s Parliament to approve seed policies that will benefit the majority of its population, denying laws that give private ownership to what used to be commonly held for centuries. Private commercial rights can never override the rights of farmers and humankind to save seed and to grow food which feeds communities.

In the absence of any policy or legislation that recognises and provides legal space for the vital contribution of the informal seed sector, public breeding and conservation activities, seed regulations and trade laws have become tools aimed at preventing farmers from producing seeds independently.
South African farmers march against Monsanto and into Parliament – Thousand Currents


----------



## dannyboys

The entire agriculture industry has collapsed in SA.
NO ONE can keep a tractor from being stolen by you know who.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

dannyboys said:


> The entire agriculture industry has collapsed in SA.
> NO ONE can keep a tractor from being stolen by you know who.


How did they manage to export £11bn of products then ? Ya stupid nazi prick.
South Africa - Agricultural Sector | export.gov
*The agricultural sector contributed around 10 percent to South Africa’s total export earnings in FY2018 at a value of $11.1 billion. Citrus, wine, table grapes, corn and wool accounted for the largest exports by value. South Africa also exports nuts, sugar, mohair, apples and pears.*


----------

